# Mad World



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 11, 2017)

*Mad World*
by Robert T. Mulle, _Trauma & Mental Health Report_
September 10, 2017

_Mad  World_ by Jennifer Ann is a hauntingly beautiful cover of the 1982 Tears  for Fears song by the same name. The lyrics describe the feelings of  futility and loneliness experienced by a young person suffering from  depression. It also expresses a frustration with the apparent  insignificance of life and the pressure to conform to societal norms.


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 12, 2017)

I have gaps in my awareness of certain music eras, and hyper-knowledge/interest in other genres or time periods. I was only aware of this song as a version by Gary Jules  released into the charts in 2001. I thought it was beautiful, but I had not realised it was a cover until now!

Now that I look at other Tears for Fears songs that I've always heard here and there but did not know who the artist was, I realise they have a pattern of really meaningful lyrics and feelings. I will have to check them out properly....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 12, 2017)

I have heard several versions of this song. I had no idea that it originated with Tears For Fears either. That wasn't a band (or even a type of band) that I paid much attention to.


----------

